# Re Gould



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is a musical confection for our friend _kv466_, and other worshipers at that shrine:






Enjoy, Miguel.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What, no humming?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Yes, and Mr. Gonzales unfortunately doesn't seem to know very much about Bach's music - he said _fast moving octaves_ are a part of Bach's style, then he played an example of his 'Bach' style piano, as one perceptive commenter pointed out it sounded like Brahms!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Liked bozo's shoes.


----------

